# Runny stool and white mucus



## andyrew (Feb 3, 2014)

I have a 1 year old buck that has some runny stool and what looks like white mucus coming from his rear end.

I have some microbial gel for horses that I was told would clear up runny stool, but I was wondering if I should just use pepto bismal.

What if the best way to get rid of runny stool for your goats? This is the second day he has had runny stool.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I'd try the microbial gel if it were me.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would be getting a fecal done to include coccidia. You need to find out why he has diarrhea.


----------



## andyrew (Feb 3, 2014)

Ok I gave him about 8mg of the probio microbial gel, fresh hay, and fresh water. I hope he gets to feeling better.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

How is he doing today?


----------



## andyrew (Feb 3, 2014)

Sorry for not updating today, figured I would tomorrow.

But he seems to be a little happier. Yesterday he wanted to be by himself, but today he was hanging with the girls.

His tail didn't look like it had any new diarrhea.

I'll update more tomorrow.


----------



## andyrew (Feb 3, 2014)

Runny stool again today. Gave another 8mg of probio gel. Do any of you use the probios tablets?

He doesn't seem sluggish. Wasn't to concerned with the sweet feed, but I put him in a pen for about an hr to let him eat alone.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You need to have a fecal done to include coccidia. Probably has a parasite load.


----------



## andyrew (Feb 3, 2014)

I bought him 13 days ago. And he was just fine for all this time. Do you think it could just be stress of a new place/diet?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

It could be stress which would also make him more prone to a parasite load. You either need to get a fecal done to see if that is a problem or (not really the recommended approach, but what I would do) treat as if he does have a parasite problem. Where did he come from? If from a sale barn, I would definitely worm.


----------



## andyrew (Feb 3, 2014)

I forgot to mention that i gave him 2cc CD/T and horse ivermectin wormer. Bought him from a guy that had about 4 goats. They all looked healthy. How do.i go about getting a fecal test? Scoop some off the ground? Or try to get a little from his rear?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

You really need to get a fresh sample...so yep, from his rear end. LOL It could be just stress from the move and feed change. If you can get a fecal done, that would relieve some of your worry so....


----------



## rcb1122 (Feb 7, 2017)

i have a 6 yr old billy doing this same thing. he was literally fine Sunday, then when I fed yesterday he didnt come. He stood up and and had what looked like colored water coming out of him with white mucus or something in it. Nothing solid at all. He wont eat or drink that i have seen. Gave him an antibiotic last night. All last night and this morning he stayed with in a 10 ft square. Put him up this morning and when he stands he was constantly shifting his weight like he was in pain. I dont believe he is wormy. He has a perfect famancha scale on his eyelids. We dont have a vet around here that will work with goats. any ideas would be appreciated. Ive owned him for 8 months and no other goat in my herd is sick.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

rcb1122 said:


> i have a 6 yr old billy doing this same thing. he was literally fine Sunday, then when I fed yesterday he didnt come. He stood up and and had what looked like colored water coming out of him with white mucus or something in it. Nothing solid at all. He wont eat or drink that i have seen. Gave him an antibiotic last night. All last night and this morning he stayed with in a 10 ft square. Put him up this morning and when he stands he was constantly shifting his weight like he was in pain. I dont believe he is wormy. He has a perfect famancha scale on his eyelids. We dont have a vet around here that will work with goats. any ideas would be appreciated. Ive owned him for 8 months and no other goat in my herd is sick.


It's either coccidia or a bacterial cause (ecoli, salmonella, etc.)

It would be better to start a "new post" so that people can find your question easier.

Get a rectal temperature. Which antibiotic are you using and how much did you dose him with and how much does he weigh?

Offer him good quality hay and any leafy branches or pine boughs you can forage. Keep fresh water and then a second bucket of flavored water (electrolytes, molasses, Kool-Aid, Powerade, Tang, whatever you have) nearby to where he is laying. Do not feed grain right now.

Dose him with Pepto Bismol same dosage as on the bottle for humans to try to slow down the scours as he is quite dehydrated by now.


----------



## rcb1122 (Feb 7, 2017)

Already did a rectal temp, it was 99.6 this morning then i put him up and it was 101.4 at lunch. We gave him 2ccs draxxin and some scour halt. He was around 250lbs but yesterday he looked gant. I put him out some square bale hay in his shed but he wont eat. He doesnt seem dehydrated. I gave him some probiotics in a little applesauce. he seemed to eat that fine. I havent seen any poop at all today but his tail is soaking wet. ff topic: I am a vet tech and worked for a large animal vet for while. we saw goats, and Ive also been around them 20 yrs and never seen anything like this. I checked him a minute ago and he seems perkier but still no appetite. By the way, I just joined today, havent figured everything out yet, and not very computer savvy. Actually came upon this by accident. lol


----------

